# Game 63: Houston Rockets at San Antonio Spurs 3/12/06



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

@









*Starting Lineups*

*San Antonio Spurs*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









*Houston Rockets*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









I have now done all I can do for the Rockets.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Big game. Role players obviously have to step up and play a well-rounded game for Houston to have a legit shot at this one.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think we would win the game. If Yao keeps being Yao then the key should be fine. If Alston can dish the ball great without turnovers, then out side shooters can knock down open jump shots. If Swift becomes a beast, then we will win. If what, there is no If, the Rockets should perform the best performance ever this season to win the game. Plus, this is shown on the ABC nation wide. Yao, prove the Rockets can win against one of the top teams in the NBA even without T-Mac. Yao, you are the man. 
Game note: I will have my lucky T-Shirt on during the game, for those who concern.

Edit: Just had the result that the LAL won the game with the SAS tonight. (3/10/06) We can win too!!!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Edit: Just had the result that the LAL won the game with the SAS tonight. (3/10/06) We can win too!!!


But then you have to look on the reverse side. The Spurs have just lost two out of their last three games. Do you think they're going to want to lose another one to the Rockets on their home court?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

And this game against the Lakers came just one night after the Spurs ran up and down the court with the Suns.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

are you serious thinking we can win in san antonio is crazy without T Mac we will get annihilated. It's like san antonio is hell and the rockets will be crushed in this game.

but ive been wrong before.

go rockets. pleaze prove me wrong.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Rockets going to win!!! Duncan going get fouled out and Tony Parker's going to get swatted all night long by Yao! Ginobili's going to get hurt and Yao going to score 50 and grab 24 rebounds with 9 blocks!!! Let's hope this happens XD


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

If the rockets win this game, Demiloy is making every game thread for now on.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if we win this game, every rocket fan that posts here gets a prize.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Rockets will win if....

1. Yao Keeps on dominating in the paint defense and offense
2. Bench Players can outscore spurs bench players
3. Hit our outside shots
4. Great Defense
5. McGrady comes out and play (MIRACLE OF THE DAY) :biggrin: 

I still believe!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Khm3r said:


> Rockets will win *if*....


A lot of ifs.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if we win this game, every rocket fan that posts here gets a prize.


I second that. :|

I hope we can win.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I see Yao getting tripled leaving wide open shots for our shooters. Of course that's not necessarily a good thing with the way they brick massively open three's. 

Come on Rockets!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I wish I can see the match....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> if we win this game, every rocket fan that posts here gets a prize.


ooooh a prize!! :biggrin: 

I think it would shock a lot of people if the Rockets did win... so maybe the Spurs will be overlooking them as well?? I think it will be a tough game. 

Here's hoping that the bench can pick up T-mac slack and pull out the win!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This might just be the moment Luther Head has been waiting for. Maybe he will break out and become a consistent doublefigure scorer for the Rockets starting against the Spurs.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if we win this game, every rocket fan that posts here gets a prize.


then it must be 20 pages long,lol
let's hope to win :clap:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

skykisser said:


> then it must be 20 pages long,lol
> let's hope to win :clap:


just so you know, if you post 10 times, you still only get 1 prize.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I just wanna know what that prize is.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

if yao play like kobe, maybe we can beat the spurs. haha is it on ABC?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Go Rockets*












actually the Rockets are my 2nd favorite team...


----------



## sanbol (Mar 11, 2006)

hello ererybody :biggrin: i am from shang hai china where is yao 's home .ROX is tremendous unluck this season,the results are also not very well .may be it is just sad for houston people ,but it is all sad for whole chinese people .all we know main cause is player's injury.it is said a hospital sponserd rockets this season ,i don't know whether your believe Superstition or not 。but all chinese fans think it is Inauspicious.so i suggest your told Alexander give up cantract with that hosptial and seek Pfizer （viagra） as a supporter of houston rocket next year .i believe that rocket will be champion next season .this season is dead . :banana:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> if we win this game, every rocket fan that posts here gets a prize.


 And I get an extra bonus. :biggrin:

If the Rockets lose, my short career as a gamethread maker will be over.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Having lost to the Lakers and having an extra day to prepare, expect the Spurs to come out strong and Duncan snapping out of his poor play. Difficult game for us to pull off, but IMPOSSIBLE IS NOTHING (even without T-Mac)!

(I'd use the Yao slogan but "I am what I am" just doesn't apply in this context)


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

yao should play lights out and we just better hope our role players brought their A-game


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

How about "I love this game"? I'll say that after we win, of course. :biggrin:


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

the rockets is facing a rough schedules while TRACY suffered from his BREAKBACK Ⅲ，can rockets triumph in the spur's beast court.........wait and see what happens.......


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Tracy is on top of the "Brokeback Mountain"... pun intended. :biggrin:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

jworth said:


> This might just be the moment Luther Head has been waiting for. Maybe he will break out and become a consistent doublefigure scorer for the Rockets starting against the Spurs.



i dunno about head, but i'm more anticipating what bogans can bring... he has proven he can deliver when needed, and is quite a versatile player... can't wait for the game, it's gonna be interesting how the spurs will deal with yao, hopefully their mini-slump will continue tomorrow...

gotta watch out for parker, he is such a good penetrator, i dunno if rafer will be able to play him effectively.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Tmac is out but Yao will score 13 pts on the last 35 seconds.And Rockets'll win it


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bbasok said:


> Tmac is out but Yao will score 13 pts on the last 35 seconds.And Rockets'll win it


bang a couple of 3's you know


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

we lost...demiloy I don't believe anymore


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Stat O said:


> we lost...demiloy I don't believe anymore


You could at least them blow the first quarter before you lose all hope.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Every player needs to step up their game to the max to make up for McGrady, so if Wesley or any other starters continue to mope around in their slump I say bench them and let those who are active play more minutes. 

We can't take any chances with them.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I feel like Luther Head has gotta be the man.


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)

so abc is showing both this game and sonics and lakers at 330? how does that work?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

you get different games depending on where you live.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

WHY WONT THIS GAME END!! nba.com says rockets up 13 to 8!!!!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan this stinks!! I have to watch the freaking LAKERS!! I think not!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> WHY WONT THIS GAME END!! nba.com says rockets up 13 to 8!!!!


19-19 now. Yao scored 11 pts in the first 9 mins


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> 19-19 now. Yao scored 11 pts in the first 9 mins


in foul trouble now too


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan this stinks!! I have to watch the freaking LAKERS!! I think not!



and Kobe scored ZERO pts so far, weird


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

25-22 Spurs

I forgot to put ucash on this game.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> in foul trouble now too


Lakers/Sonics? This is bullsht. My hatred for ABC has sky"rocketed". I hope everyone at the network dies a horrible death. 

Seriously.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> My hatred for ABC has sky"rocketed".


haha nice.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

so what ppstream channel should I look for.. I really wanna watch!!!

Edit: Never mind.. I found it just taking a loooooooooong time to buffer


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey, just a thought. Where do people watch the games online?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> so what ppstream channel should I look for.. I really wanna watch!!!
> 
> Edit: Never mind.. I found it just taking a loooooooooong time to buffer


Can you send a link?? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> so what ppstream channel should I look for.. I really wanna watch!!!


it's not on ppstream. I am following the live boxscore as well 

Edit: u found it? which channel?


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

the spurs don't really put there game into 5th gear until the 4th quarter ...so have to try to build huge lead...or else ...





















goodnight. :clown:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

well I thought I found it.. maybe not.... since its taking so long I can't tell... I am on cctv5 its at 54%... typically I don't have trouble loading a channel unless the game is on... I will let you know if I get it on


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

8:00 - Official timeout
8:22 HOU - Y. Ming makes a 13-foot jumper along the right baseline
8:41 HOU - Y. Ming defensive rebound
8:45 SA - M. Ginobili misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner
9:03 HOU - L. Head makes shot. Assist: Y. Ming

wow


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> the spurs don't really put there game into 5th gear until the 4th quarter ...so have to try to build huge lead...or else ...
> 
> goodnight. :clown:



Such a positive attitude! :biggrin: It's not over til the last buzzer sounds!


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

damn, i got Lakers game on ABC. gotta hope sonics win then.


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> 8:00 - Official timeout
> 8:22 HOU - Y. Ming makes a 13-foot jumper along the right baseline
> 8:41 HOU - Y. Ming defensive rebound
> 8:45 SA - M. Ginobili misses a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner
> ...



o sick


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Can you send a link?? I would greatly appreciate it.


typically its through ppstream.... but what i thought was the game was just soccer

sigh... I guess I will just have to watch the game channel!! ABC is my enemy!! First they cancel my show and now they won't let me watch the Rockets game


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Why no Keith in the game???


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Why no Keith in the game???


I would tell you except... you know, ABC is a little kunt.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

5:33 SA - Double technical on T. Parker


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston has been doing a great job of two things right now:

1. Shot selection, feeding Yao the ball repeatedly
2. Keeping the SA guards out of the paint. 2-10 for Ginobili and Parker, now we just have to hope Finley doesn't heat up.

Don't really like all the jumpers Yao is taking right now, that is what Popovich wants opposed to Yao getting it under the basket. Houston has to keep hitting mid-range jumpers.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Too many TOs


----------



## RocketsIntoDaSuns (Feb 20, 2006)

Wesley went down


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

RocketsIntoDaSuns said:


> Wesley went down


oh, we have a better chance now


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

This game is such a delight! 

What a great sign for the next 5 weeks, although I'm really going to miss tmac.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Duncan is finding out how difficult it is to score on another big man that plays defense. He's been playing good defense on Yao when he's been on him, kept him out of the post. Tony Parker is lightning quick on help defense, Rafer needs to cut to the basket more to keep Tony away from Yao.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Yep, they are playing good defense on Yao, yet hes still dominating. Hes got a double double right?


----------



## RocketsIntoDaSuns (Feb 20, 2006)

Ummm i think he's gonna end up with one by the end of the game

But he doesnt have one right now


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao only has 4 rebounds so far


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Why is L Head taking so many shots.


----------



## RocketsIntoDaSuns (Feb 20, 2006)

Too many 3's


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Bogans needs to keep going to the basket, the Spurs are doing a great job as a team of suffocating Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:


> Why is L Head taking so many shots.


he was 2-2 before that


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> he was 2-2 before that


well, it's 3-8 now.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

We need J. Howard step up, he should be the 2nd scorer when T-mac isn't playing.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Raxel said:


> well, it's 3-8 now.


a couple of those shots were him getting the ball with 4 secs left on the shot clock.


i would just like to point out, ryan bowen is getting minutes, i thought jvg was past that phase now.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Swift does absolutely nothing against tight, half-court defenses. Bogans is the only guy who is creating decent shots for himself or playing assertively. Yao has 3 guys around him with Bowen in the game, so not sure he can do anything more than find the open perimeter shooter, which he is doing.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

as i said......the second half is when the Spurs turn up their game to another level....too bad we don't have that ability...especially without T-Mac.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Yao only had 2 pts in 3rd qt


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i would just like to point out, ryan bowen is getting minutes, i thought jvg was past that phase now.


He's in?? Dang.. even the game channel is failing me today.. argh!!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This team isn't coming back from 11 down in the 4th. San Antonio did what they had to do in the 2nd half, take Yao out of the game and play great defense. It's how every team can beat Houston in the next 5 weeks, since we don't have role players capable of creating their own shots or consistently knocking down open shots.


----------



## RocketsIntoDaSuns (Feb 20, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> This team isn't coming back from 11 down in the 4th. San Antonio did what they had to do in the 2nd half, take Yao out of the game and play great defense. It's how every team can beat Houston in the next 5 weeks, since we don't have role players capable of creating their own shots or consistently knocking down open shots.


thier down by 7 :clap:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

This is ugly.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

JVG is playing Brunson and Alston in the backcourt together to keep the SA defense moving. We have a backcourt of Alston-Rafer-Head which seems to be working.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

If Yao has another 38 pts game, we will win. only 15 pts to go now.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Down 6!!! Let's Go Rockets!!


----------



## RocketsIntoDaSuns (Feb 20, 2006)

Its over


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I can't watch (or whatever you call watching stats).. down by 6 with a minute to go... lemme know when its over!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

88-81 Spurs

another double-double for Yao


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Can I complain... Ryan Bowen.. I will concede that Bowen got one steal... but please 6 minutes in the game and thats the only mark on the stat line?? Did he play phenominal defense? Help me please to understand?? yes I am probably biased, but WHY can't Chuck get more than 2 minutes on the floor??


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

We still played good with the exception of the 3rd quarter, because wasnt able to get the ball.. this was a good experience for yao, he will be able to study how they defended him and how he can avoid their tough defense.

At least this wasnt a blow out. We did play the number 1 team in the west


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Can I complain... Ryan Bowen.. I will concede that Bowen got one steal... but please 6 minutes in the game and thats the only mark on the stat line?? Did he play phenominal defense? Help me please to understand?? yes I am probably biased, but WHY can't Chuck get more than 2 minutes on the floor??



he forced some important turn overs and tipped the ball to other rockets to get important rebounds, but nevertheless Chuck should have played longer.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> he forced some important turn overs and tipped the ball to other rockets to get important rebounds, but nevertheless Chuck should have played longer.


That's good to know.. I really hate not being able to watch today, I was soooo looking forward to it.... I think I am going to complain to ABC!

That stuff you can't see in the stat line is the reason I wanna watch, ya know??


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I can't say why Bogans didn't get more time on the floor. I can tell you why Bowen got put in though. Around mid-way through the 3rd quarter Rockets completely forgot about Yao and started shooting horrible shots mostly 3's. Van Guny called timeout and put him, swift, and someone else in just so they could get back to playing in the paint.

Oh well, Rockets played very hard don't think we coulda asked more for them. By the way I thought finley was incapable of dunking for the past couple of years. That dude flew.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

exactly bogans shuld played more.. rick brunson was preety impressive 2day...... swift really shulda made those FT's .. damn him and ryan bowen shulda been bench warming as usual...

ye i was impressed with how much the rockets gave but their defense in the last few minutes was terrible.. all the spurs did was drive into the lane and score easy dunks n layups damn.....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

If you look on the bright side we only lost by seven to the best team in the West...without T-Mac as well.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> Well I can't say why Bogans didn't get more time on the floor. I can tell you why Bowen got put in though. Around mid-way through the 3rd quarter Rockets completely forgot about Yao and started shooting horrible shots mostly 3's. Van Guny called timeout and put him, swift, and someone else in just so they could get back to playing in the paint.
> 
> Oh well, Rockets played very hard don't think we coulda asked more for them. By the way I thought finley was incapable of dunking for the past couple of years. That dude flew.


puttin in bowen is kinda counterproductive for getting yao the ball in the post. having that second guy just stand there around yao makes the post pass that much harder. seeing as how bowen isnt the guy who is gonna feed the post, he doesnt help the problem at all.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> puttin in bowen is kinda counterproductive for getting yao the ball in the post. having that second guy just stand there around yao makes the post pass that much harder. seeing as how bowen isnt the guy who is gonna feed the post, he doesnt help the problem at all.


True, but Bowen is at least willing and able to feed the post, while other guys don't seem so enthusiastic about it sometimes. JVG sometimes does get Bowen to make that pass, as that way it's more costly for the opposition if Bowen's man comes over to double. But yeah, Bowen sucks.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, we went down and went down fighting, nothing to be ashamed of. Yao continues his strong play against arguably the league's best player, and all the role guys contributed well. 

Next game!!


----------

